# Hilton Hotels



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

hi to all! 
Hilton cebu philippines








hilton cebu's concept is pink.

Hilton in Kuching,Malaysia









Hilton singapore


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Colombo Hilton, Sri Lanka











JAIC Hilton (Apartment Tower), Colombo, Sri Lanka


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

The new Hilton Hotel in San DIego..


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Hilton, Glasgow City Centre


















Hilton, Glasgow West End


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

The same thread exists in the page 4 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507265


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

:shifty:Hilton Springfield, IL, USA










Palmer House Hilton, Chicago :master:

















Chicago Hilton and Towers


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

I create the same topic... here.


----------

